# Voting Poll: PotM May 2012



## Overread

Another month and another fantastic selection of photos up for voting on! Don't delay, get your votes in now and have your voice heard on what was the best from May! 

A dock cleat... by Edsport






Spring in drops by carlos58





Mandarin Duck by joaopsr





Norway Landscapes by dancer





Decaying World - Post Apocalyptic prairie by Sebastian_Riel





Thor's well by afoto





Solar Eclipse 2012 by Nette





Disko Hits The Streets..... by DiskoJoe





Getting ready to launch by Cheex





My take on the eclipse by spacefuzz





The waves of the destiny by zulykat





Daffodils by USNaturePhotos





Weevil by Bios





Try at Sunset by daniel1540z 





Landscape by Mike Lamb





Moon by Aloicious


----------



## Trever1t

where's the poll?


----------



## Overread

It's there now 
annoyingly polls have to be made after the thread is posted - so there is a tiny bit of lag time


----------



## Josh66

Overread said:


> It's there now
> annoyingly polls have to be made after the thread is posted - so there is a tiny bit of lag time


What he means is that he types slow.  :lmao:


(Yes, it does take a while to make a poll...)


----------



## Josh66

Lots of good photos this month...  Whoever wins earned it!


----------



## Trever1t

There are a few images above that really are outstanding....Hmmm.


----------



## mjhoward

Pretty stiff competition this month. There's like a 6-way tie for me!


----------



## Jaemie

It's too bad the images are not all more or less equal size, or expandable.


----------



## Overread

You can always follow the link above each photo to the original thread it was posted in, if the user has made any additional sizes available they can be accessed there. Due to the nature of the competition being nomination rather than entry its difficult to really get all the photos the same size and they are typically shown at the size they are posted in the forums.


----------



## momo3boys

Wow! Amazing shots! I voted based on the amount of effort it took to make it. Whoever wins really is the best of the month!


----------



## Kerbouchard

Spring in Drops is outstanding.


----------



## Jaemie

momo3boys said:


> I voted based on the amount of effort it took to make it. Whoever wins really is the best of the month!



hmm..  I think we should judge each image on its photographic merits alone. Rewarding effort is noble, but, as we've seen far too often, hard work does not always result in great photos.


----------



## HughGuessWho

Jaemie said:
			
		

> hmm..  I think we should judge each image on its photographic merits alone. Rewarding effort is noble, but, as we've seen far too often, hard work does not always result in great photos.



How about everyone voting the way they wish. Just a crazy idea


----------



## Jaemie

HughGuessWho said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm..  I think we should judge each image on its photographic merits alone. Rewarding effort is noble, but, as we've seen far too often, hard work does not always result in great photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about everyone voting the way they wish. Just a crazy idea
Click to expand...


That's how it happens, anyway.


----------



## HughGuessWho

Jaemie said:
			
		

> That's how it happens, anyway.



Rightful so. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## camerateur

wow  it's so hard to choose..


----------



## Compaq

Choosing wasn't hard this month, because, imo, there was one picture that really stood out as excellent!


----------



## LizardKing

It was really difficult to choose indeed... Anyway, we'll see how it goes...


----------



## IByte

Um, excuse me mods?  You guys forgot the "D, All the above"  box, thank you.


----------



## Overread

And the month is over, and quite a month! Poll shows that there was real spread this time, with a few pushing out for a close second place. However it appears Springtime and flowers have won the lead for carlos58!


----------



## Lorraineyyt

so amazing!Escape to shoot such a beautiful photo !


----------

